# 2000 KA24DE Timing Marks



## suzaman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Ya'll. Just bought a 2000 Frontier 2WD 4cyl. Performing a tune up and like to get some info on the correct timing mark position. Also, when looking at the marks on the crankshaft , I can't identify the marks on the crankshaft. I think it goes -5,0,+5,+10,+15,+20 but is that left to right or right to left. Thanks for your help


----------

